# the classical song at the start of the blades of steel movie...



## christofchristof (Aug 10, 2007)

anyone know the name of this one? Its ******* heavy...


----------



## Leporello87 (Mar 25, 2007)

Are you sure "Blades of Steel" is a movie?

I ask only because an IMDB search for "Blades of Steel" produces no movies, and a Google search for "Blades of Steel" brings up a hockey video game.

In any case -- game, or movie -- I'm not familiar with it, but if no one else chimes in, maybe a 'soundtrack' listing can be found somewhere witha Google search?


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

I found out that _Blades of Steel_ was aka _The Far Pavilions. _The music is by Carl Davis. Wikipedia has this article for more info.

Kh


----------



## christofchristof (Aug 10, 2007)

did i say blades of steel lol sorry i meant blades of glory. With the guy from napoleon dynamite. I checked the track list on the audio samples on amazon but I dont think this song is on the soundtrack


----------



## christofchristof (Aug 10, 2007)

http://www.artistdirect.com/nad/store/artist/album/0,,4000106,00.html

any recognised on there?


----------



## Rondo (Jul 11, 2007)

It doesnt appear as though there are any original (or classic-)classical music on that album (unless I missed something). It must be some popularly-used piece they bought the rights to use on a part of that film. In that case, I would have to see it to hear it.


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

The original music was composed by Theodore Shapiro. There is contact info at the bottom of his homepage.


----------



## christofchristof (Aug 10, 2007)

yeah you will all know what it is when you hear it its well popular, ill try to find a clip. Thanks guys.


----------

